# fehldermeldung beim klicken auf "build"



## Guest (14. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Mit eclipse habe ich mir nen midlet.java erstellt (Beispiel 1 vom Buch JavaME)! 
Beim letzten schritt indem ich auf "build" beim WTK for CLDC klicke, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung: 

In order to compile you need to use the full java SE SDK. 
In order to use this feature please install Java SE 
SDK version 1.5 or later and reinstall the Sun Java (TM) Wireless Toolkit. 

Soviel ich weiss habe ich schon JDK 1.6 drauf! Unter c:\Programme\java\ habe ich einen ordner jdk1.6.0_02 drin! 
Habe wtk deinstalliert und neu installiert. Fehler bleibt trotzdem bestehen... 

Wer kann mir helfen?? 

Ach ja, JDK ist bei eclipse unter Preferences Java/Installed JREs eingerichtet....

DANKE!


----------



## Backwardsman (15. Jan 2008)

mmhh, finde ich komisch... eigentlich brauchtman für j2me gar kein sdk, außer man möchte über eclipse einen obfuscator benutzen!? hast du auch das ME-plugin installiert? was steht bei dir im buildpath unter libraries alles?


----------



## Guest (22. Jan 2008)

ist nichts definiert...!


----------



## Guest (23. Jan 2008)

kann mir niemand helfen?????

habe alles mögliche schon installiert und wtk bringt mir immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung!!!! 

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich der einzige bin mit dieser meldung!!??


----------



## Backwardsman (23. Jan 2008)

vielleicht kannst du mal "ist nichts definiert" definieren!? ;-)

hast du jetzt das EclipseME plugin installiert oder nicht?


----------



## Guest (24. Jan 2008)

ach so.. :-o

unter user libraries ist nichts drin... also leer!

javame plug-in ist installiert! sehe ich unter plug-in development/target platform folg. plug-ins: 
- eclipseme.core (1.7.7)
- eclipseme.core.hooks (1.6.5)
- eclipseme.core.preverifier (1.6.7)
- eclipseme.core.resources (1.7.5)
- eclipseme.docs (1.7.7)
- eclipseme.feature.branding (1.6.5)
- eclipseme.toolkit.me4se (1.7.7)
- eclipseme.toolkit.microemu (1.7.7)
- eclipseme.toolkit.motorola (1.7.7)
- eclipseme.toolkit.mpowerplayer (1.7.7)
- eclipseme.toolkit.siemens (1.6.6)
- eclipseme.toolkit.uei (1.7.7)
- eclipseme.ui (1.7.7)


----------



## Backwardsman (24. Jan 2008)

hast du unter preferences/j2me alles korrekt eingestellt? also z.b. den pfad zum wtk?

wie hast du das projekt erstellt? java-projekt oder midlet-suite?

kompilierst du jetzt über das wtk oder eclipse!? werd immer noch nicht aus deiner beschreibung schlau... dass eclipseme installiert ist ist jetzt klar, aber benutzt du das überhaupt? du erzählst was von "build"... mein eclipse hat kein build weit und breit! ;-)


----------



## Guest (7. Feb 2008)

unter preference/j2me habe ich nur device management eingestellt (bei mir MediaControlSkin)...

naja, midlet mache ich mit eclipse. auch die tests... aber die packages fürs handy mit dem wtk (eben build funktion)! mache ich da was falsch??
codieren tue ich immer mit eclipse. testen auch... wtk nutze ich nur für die package... ansonsten, gar nicht! :-o

nun, zuerst mache nen midlet suite und danach nen midlet... (in eclipse)


----------



## Backwardsman (8. Feb 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> unter preference/j2me habe ich nur device management eingestellt (bei mir MediaControlSkin)...


also wenn du unter preference/j2me nicht die "wtk root" eingetragen hast, kann gar nix funktionieren! warum hast du eclipseME nicht so intalliert wie es auf der projectseite erklärt wird? dann hättest du jetzt auch keine probleme!



> ... aber die packages fürs handy mit dem wtk (eben build funktion)!... codieren tue ich immer mit eclipse. testen auch... wtk nutze ich nur für die package...


also wenn eclipseME richtig installiert ist musst du das wtk an sich nie wieder anrühren! jad und jar können über eclipse erstellt werden... aber das alles steht in der anleitung für eclipseME!


----------

